# What is your favorite...



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Clothing Style, Store or Brand?


----------



## Maddog (Jun 11, 2008)

uf, im totally nuts about Guess and also Karl Kani and BabyPhat.

i kno they dont go together, but still


----------



## Hot Sauce (Mar 16, 2010)

Jeans and a hoodie, or whatever fits that day. I have no style. LOL.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Store: Walmart! Toysrus!

Brand: Marc Ecko(shoes), Airwalk (skate shoes), Dereon (their clothes,shoes),BabyPhat (clothes,shoes,bags,ect.) and Southpole(their clothes,shoes 2) 

I am cute and spicy one day, while tomorrow i can be wearing up to 7 different clothes lol


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I love Pac Sun...jeans and tee's for me tank tops in the summer.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

pac sun here also.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I like pac sun too. I'm a jeans, tee N flip flops kinda girl - I like american eagle also


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

hmm LOVE baby phat jackets or old navy

SHoes are anything flat converses ect, im a tomboy so dont own many heels/pumps and I wouldnt even know what brand I would choose

shirts (im tall and have a long torso) so my shirts that usually fits the best is arepostale or ambercrombie or something along those lines

Jeans I like low waisted jeans and again with the tall so I have to have jeans that are made tall lol so anything from goodys, burlington, or something


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

jeans and tshirt DC shoes. brands not too big into them but if i had to pic i would say mossy oak i have A LOT of differnt things in camo 
store: bass pro because i can get clothes and bring Peanut in


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

lol I LOVE vans or DCs but they make my legs look like twigs! lmao


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Chinadog said:


> lol I LOVE vans or DCs but they make my legs look like twigs! lmao


ahahah that is always a plus  i like that too


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> lol I LOVE vans or DCs but they make my legs look like twigs! lmao


I do too but they make my feet look huge - I'm a petite person so skate shoes don't really work for meh


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> I do too but they make my feet look huge - I'm a petite person so skate shoes don't really work for meh


lol they look okay on my legs  I also love Petco and Petsmart. How dare me forget? lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> lol they look okay on my legs  I also love Petco and Petsmart. How dare me forget? lol


Oh yes - lol I want to get lex a little Harley hoody from there


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Old Navy. flip flops and tees
Nikes for shoes.
Pac Sun is where I've always gotten my jeans because they fit awkward people lol.
Charlotte Russe is another one I love, but haven't been in a long time.
Not feeling to girly.
Zumiez for hoodies.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Nizmosmommy said:


> Old Navy. flip flops and tees
> Nikes for shoes.
> Pac Sun is where I've always gotten my jeans because they fit awkward people lol.
> Charlotte Russe is another one I love, but haven't been in a long time.
> ...


Your taste is similar to mine... Been searching for a good hoody since lex chewed the hood of my last one. I've never been to zumiez but will hafta check there.

I love old navy flip flops they're comfy as heck & like $3... I like nike shoes too


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

running shoes...new balance


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Man I'm like a woman when it comes to clothes.

I mainly shop at Macy's/Express/Buckle/Pacsun but I will shop anywhere if its my style.

Right now my fav clothing brand is Cut and Sew by Marc Ecko

I love the Ralph Lauren Polos, I have several of those.

During the summer I pretty much wear board shorts 24/7(bathing suit). Right now I have about 15 different board shorts and will prob buy 10-15 more this summer. I have Billabong/Quicksilver/Lost/

My shoes of choice are Nike Shox and Dunks and Pumas


----------



## erik (Dec 8, 2009)

jeans and a white t-shirt and some shox.. o and my ut vols. hat


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

Where to start....
Jeans-7 for all mankind, paper denim, lucky, AG, Buffalo
Shirts-Ralph Lauren Polo short/long sleeve, Express, Tommy, Nautica
Shoes-New Balance, Nike Uptowns , Tim's


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

ill say visual kei, oshare kei, cyber punk, candie girl, or total punk ass (yes these are all style! i mix them up and here i am!)
edit vvv
most of the time i dont really care about brand,
face n head : some night i wear circus make-up to look like a cat or a zombie( yes even if its not halloween), i have hair that i can add to my actual hair, i have also synthetic dreadsfall, and sometime i put on cat ears in my hairs 
top : tank top, band t-shirt, sweatshirt with a zipper, or bondage coat or perfecto coat
lower : i wear skinny jeans or bondage pants or really short skirt (with legging under it)
feets : skate shoes, steel toes boots, adidas shoes ( i really love adidas shoes specialy samba)


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Anything that I can find at second hand stores. I hate spendig money on clothes. I actually perfer to wear clothes that are pretty much worn out they are more comfortable.


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

phat farm jeans, miskeen tshirt, white a1's, and some bees wax for my dreads and we ready to roll.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Summer time - barefoot, shirtless, shorts = Walmart store

Winter time - boots, jeans, schmidt jacket = Tractor Supply

at Work All year round - boots, jeans, polo = All kinds of brands and stores

Dont really wear shoes, I usually go barefoot or if I'm going some where I wear boots.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

gosh nate- u do sound like a chick. lmao.

me... i'm kinda prissy...  i love dressin up n goin out but i'm down to stay home n scrub in sweats n hoodies too. as long as it matches  kinda OCD about some stuff, matching especially. love me some dresses n heels. big bags n jewelry. shop lotsa places mostly big places in the mall. love the Buckle. pacsun has been known to have cute dresses n skinny jeans as well as cute hoodies. i love Love LOVE espress n guess, my pocket book doesn't these days as i'm still unemployed  H & M and Charlotte Russe are fun, Macys Nordys n Dillards too. I dunno. kinda whatever is cute that catches my eye when i go out. had to get rid of over half of what was in my closet when i moved from cali cuz i had no room so all my colored pumps n most my dresses n half all my hand bags... season to rebuild


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

beccaboo said:


> gosh nate- u do sound like a chick. lmao.


Dont hate!! LOL

I usually take longer than my girlfriend to get ready. Everything I wear has to match perfectly and flow together.

I love shopping for new clothes. If my girlfriend didnt hold me back I prob would spend a thousand dollars everytime I go shopping.

Some people say I'm metro, but w.e!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> Dont hate!! LOL
> 
> I usually take longer than my girlfriend to get ready. Everything I wear has to match perfectly and flow together.
> 
> ...


ahahahaha oh yes friend- u sound MET-RO!!!! hahaha. good for her hangin onto ur moneys  hahaha. i dunno about the whole takin longer for u to get ready than ur chick cuz thats wierd, but i totally feel u on the matching flow thing- especially now that my closet is so small. lucky for me my roomy has a shopping problem n buys clothes she wants to fit it someday... ironically are usually my size...  i just need to go with her so she buys more small stuff that i actually like ahahahaha


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

beccaboo said:


> ahahahaha oh yes friend- u sound MET-RO!!!! hahaha. good for her hangin onto ur moneys  hahaha. i dunno about the whole takin longer for u to get ready than ur chick cuz thats wierd, but i totally feel u on the matching flow thing- especially now that my closet is so small. lucky for me my roomy has a shopping problem n buys clothes she wants to fit it someday... ironically are usually my size...  i just need to go with her so she buys more small stuff that i actually like ahahahaha


Oh well!! If it wasnt for her I would be broke as a joke and in debt up to my neck. But its all good cause I still splurge lol.

Whats so weird about taking longer to get ready LOL.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

OMG I hate shopping!
But when I'm forced to buy new clothes I just wear jeans and a t shirt most of the time.I don't care about the brand as long as it fits and doesn't cost a fortune.I wear alot of band tshirts too.I have several Metallica,a Misfits,a Iron Maiden,and a Bullet For My Valentine.
Shoes is where I will spend the money.I wear flip flops if it's warm.But if I'm buying sneakers,I buy vans,converse or adidas.
My favorite pair of shoes of all time was a pair I owned back in the day while I was in school in the 90's.Doc Martins!Best pair of shoes you'll ever own!


----------

